# First Winter Survival?



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

It appears as though my Warre made it through the winter for the first time in 3 tries. We had weather in the upper 60's the last 2 days, and there was slow activity in and out of the hive. I put a feeder on, but they haven't touched it. Am I out of the woods? Just hope they build up as the spring progresses?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Aren't you downstate? I ask because up here north of Albany, the bees I've observed over the last week aren't just slowly waking up, they're out flying in great numbers, hauling pollen in and presumably some nectar too.

If your bees aren't doing that, it might be a good idea to do an assessment. If you're feedng them liquid food, and they aren't taking it, you might try winter patty, or a pollen sub like Global patty offered inside the hive, directly on the bars. Although yesterday hit 75 (OMG!), temps will be in the low 60s/high 50s for the next week or so, which is marginal for syrup. I'm not seeing bees drawing wax, yet. Just cooking up some brood and getting in gear after this awful winter. I think that is best supported with patty. How heavy does your hive feel? It's possible they are running short of stores.

But, any amount of live bees beats no live bees at all, so congratulations on your getting the through this first test.

Enj.


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

My hive still seems extremely weak. There are maybe 1 or 2 bees going in or out per minute. On a normal hive I would think I should have reckoned, but what to do in a Warre?


----------

